# Jetter-Programmierer melden



## Drain (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jetter-Programmierer,

man liest hier sehr wenig über Jetter-Steuerungen und -Programme. Mich würde interessieren, ob es hier im Forum auch Leute gibt, die sich hauptsächlich oder intensiv mit der Jetter-Programmierung beschäftigen um Fachwissen darüber austauschen zu können.

Drain


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (16 Dezember 2009)

Servus Drain,

ich hab das vor 4 Jahren zuletzt gemacht.
Die haben eine etwas andere Philosophie,
deswegen hab ich das Steuerungssystem gewechselt.

Gruß FA


----------



## Drain (28 Januar 2010)

Der Andrang ist ja gigantisch


----------



## bimbo (28 Januar 2010)

> *Jetter-Programmierer melden*


Ist das strafbar? 







Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Servus Drain,
> 
> ich hab das vor 4 Jahren zuletzt gemacht.
> Die haben eine etwas andere Philosophie,
> ...


Wenn es schwieriger wär, als Any-Pointer basteln, hätte man hier sicher schon öfter mal die Fragen gesehen! Oder ist der Jetter-Support so saugut?


----------



## modiei (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo 

ich kann dir bei Jetter NANO Steuerungen Helfen.

Habe 8 Stück in Verschidenen Anwendungen Laufen.
Arbeite mich gerade in die Visualisierung ein.


----------



## Drain (1 Februar 2010)

Hallo Modiei,

mit was hast du die Nano-Steuerungen programmiert? Sympas, Jetsym, Jetsym ST?
Welche Visualisierung verwendest du?

Ich habe Erfahrungen in Jetsym, Jetsym ST und STX. Außerdem erstelle ich gerade ein Jetviewsoftprojekt für das Touchscreen JV-310.

Drain


----------



## modiei (1 Februar 2010)

Hallo Drain

ich programmiere alles noch mit Jetsym auf Nano-B. Habe bis jetzt ST und STX noch nicht gebraucht.

Die Visualisierung die ich gemacht habe und noch am ausbauen bin, war mit Jetviewsoft.
Die lauft auf einem PC.

Die Anwendungen sind alle Betriebsintern.
  Wir steuern damit Lüftungssysteme, Transportbänder, Lichtsteuerung, Trockenraume usw.


MfG


Modiei


----------



## whatisnesps (2 Februar 2010)

*Jetter programmieren*

Hallo alle,

zunächst stelle ich mich vor: Ich bin Schulungsleiter bei der Jetter AG und durch einen Kollegen auf dieses Forum hier aufmerksam geworden. Ich möchte hier ein wenig mitmischen und Ihnen ein wenig die Arbeit mit Jetter erleichtern.

An Friedrich-Alexander: "Die haben eine etwas andere Philosophie." ==> Das ist richtig und das ist auch gut so. Wenn ich ein Blinklicht programmieren will, will ich einen Ausgang setzen, warten, den Ausgang wieder rücksetzen, warten und gut ists. Genau so programmiere ich das dann auch. )
Zudem bieten alle unsere Jetter-Steuerungen den automatischen Modul-Scan, das heisst, dass alle Module von der CPU automatisch erkannt und intialisiert werden.
Wenn ich Achsen in Betrieb nehme, programmiere oder oszilloskopiere, dann tue ich das bei Jetter in ein und derselben Oberfläche. Wieso sollte ich ein zweites Software-Tool anfassen?
Also meine Frage: Was ist verkehrt an dieser Philosophie? )

An Drain:
1) Die Nano-Serie wird ausschliesslich mit DOS-Sympas oder JetSym programmiert, wobei DOS-Sympas, wie der Name schon suggeriert, nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. JetSym ST und JetSym STX stehen auf den JetControl-Steuerungen zur Verfügung.
2) Mich würde interessieren, welche Erfahrungen Sie in Richtung JetSym STX gemacht haben. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit einige Projekte damit gemacht und möchte es nicht missen!
Verwenden Sie den erweiterten When-Befehl oder programmieren Sie zyklisch? Hatten Sie schonmal Kontakt zu den Zeichenkettenoperationen wie zum Beispiel StrLength oder StrCopy?
3) Wie kommen Sie mit JetViewSoft und dem Touchscreen JV-310 zurecht?

An modiei:
1) "Habe bis jetzt ST und STX noch nicht gebraucht." ==> Sie haben es bis jetzt noch nicht eingesetzt, sagen wir so. Hätten Sie je ein Projekt mit JetSym STX gemacht, wollten Sie nicht wieder zurück zu JetSym! )
2) Wie kommen Sie mit JetViewSoft zurecht? Welche Plattform nutzen Sie?
3) Kennen Sie die JX3-Modulreihe und die neuen Funktionsklemmen beispielsweise für die Temperaturmessung oder die direkte Anbindung von Dehnmessstreifen? Warum setzen Sie keinen JetControl 3xx ein, der ein Dateisystem besitzt, in das Sie eine Homepage legen können, die Sie dann firmenweit, betriebsintern jedem User zur Verfügung stellen können?

Mit freundlichem Gruße


----------



## Drain (12 Februar 2010)

whatisnesps schrieb:


> An Drain:
> 1) Die Nano-Serie wird ausschliesslich mit DOS-Sympas oder JetSym programmiert, wobei DOS-Sympas, wie der Name schon suggeriert, nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. JetSym ST und JetSym STX stehen auf den JetControl-Steuerungen zur Verfügung.
> 2) Mich würde interessieren, welche Erfahrungen Sie in Richtung JetSym STX gemacht haben. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit einige Projekte damit gemacht und möchte es nicht missen!
> Verwenden Sie den erweiterten When-Befehl oder programmieren Sie zyklisch? Hatten Sie schonmal Kontakt zu den Zeichenkettenoperationen wie zum Beispiel StrLength oder StrCopy?
> 3) Wie kommen Sie mit JetViewSoft und dem Touchscreen JV-310 zurecht?



Hallo Noname,
zu 1) ok, haben auch noch wo ne Nano rumliegen. Die habe ich aber vor ca. eineinhalb Jahren durch eine JC3xx ersetzt.

zu 2) Ich arbeite gerade an einem ziemlich umfangreichen Projekt damit. Ich nutze den gesamten Umfang der STX-Befehle. Die Zeichenkettenoperationen sind ein echter Seegen. Auch OOP hab ich in diesem Projekt verwendet.

zu 3) Mit Jetviewsoft komme ich gut zurecht, auch wenn ich das Gefühl habe, daß es an manchen Ecken noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist.
An dem JV-310 stören mich die z.T. langen Seitenaufbauzeiten. Ich hab mir das aber noch nicht näher angesehen, womöglich läßt sich dies durch Optimierungen noch verbessern.

Drain


----------



## Keryx (12 Februar 2010)

*Programmiersprache*

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind derzeit auf der Suche nach alternativen Steuerungen zu den bisher eingesetzten, habe jedoch nach dem Besuch der Website eine Frage.
Lassen sich die Jetter-Steuerungen nur mit Strukturiertem Text programmieren?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Drain (16 Februar 2010)

Keryx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wir sind derzeit auf der Suche nach alternativen Steuerungen zu den bisher eingesetzten, habe jedoch nach dem Besuch der Website eine Frage.
> Lassen sich die Jetter-Steuerungen nur mit Strukturiertem Text programmieren?
> Gruß
> Patrick


Soweit eigentlich schon. Jetsym ST und STX sind, wie es der Name schon sagt mit strukturiertem Text zu programmieren. Wobei STX zu ST einen erweiterten Befehlsumfang hat.
Die Vorgängerversion der Programmierung, Jetsym, ist eine einfache, ablauforientierte Programmsiesprache, wobei man die aufgrund des eingeschränkteren Befehlumfangs nicht mehr verwenden sollte.

Was spricht gegen strukturiertem Text?

Drain


----------



## Drain (18 Februar 2010)

modiei schrieb:


> Die Visualisierung die ich gemacht habe und noch am ausbauen bin, war mit Jetviewsoft.
> Die lauft auf einem PC.


Hallo Modiei,
wie bist du bis jetzt mit Jetviewsoft zurechtgekommen? Hast du die Events "OnDataChange" im Dokument oder "OnChange" im Combobox-Element verwendet?

Drain


----------



## whatisnesps (19 Februar 2010)

*Events*

Hallo alle,

ich mische mich mal etwas in die Diskussion ein: Ich habe die Events "OnDataChange" im Dokument und "OnChange" im Combobox-Element verwendet und bin gut damit zurecht gekommen. Fragen dazu beantworte ich sehr gern.

Mit freundlichem Gruße


----------



## modiei (14 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen

konnte mich leider nicht früher melden. Bin aber jetzt wider da.

Ich bin mit Jetviewsoft eigentlich ganz zu Frieden. Ich habe mit   OnDataChange und OnChang keine Probleme.

Noch was an den Schulungsleiter bei der Jetter AG, man braucht nicht jede Steuerung am Netz und Zugriffe von der ganzen Welt. Das macht sicherlich 
bei machen Steuerungen Sinn, aber es gibt auch ganz einfache Dinge die mit einer NANO ohne Probleme zu Lösen sind. 

Ich finde die NANO eine tolle Steuerung. Auch der Service von Jetter ist 
gut (Hotline/Downloads).

Noch eine Frage: Wie kann man Jetviewsoft das in Browser lauftauf einem PC ein Bild von einer IP-Cam Einblenden oder andere Programme Starten.

Gruß

Modiei



*
*


----------



## Drain (2 Juni 2010)

modiei schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Wie kann man Jetviewsoft das in Browser lauftauf einem PC ein Bild von einer IP-Cam Einblenden oder andere Programme Starten.


Hast schon ne Lösung dafür gefunden? Sonst ruf doch einfach mal bei der Jetter-Hotline an. Die geben dir gerne Auskunft darüber.

Drain


----------



## modiei (7 Juli 2010)

Hallo Drain
ich habe auf Grund der Übersichtlichkeit ein PC mit zwei Bildschirmen
und habe auf dem einen die Cam und auf dem andren die Visualisierung laufen.

Ach ja noch was.
Möchte bei Jetviewsoft das Nummerische eingabefenster gerne so abändern,
das ich eine Uhrzeit eingeben kann z.B. 21:12

Kann mir jemand mit diesem JavaScript helfen?


Modiei


----------



## Morpheus05 (9 Januar 2011)

*Viadukt*

@whatisnesps
Hallo, als Schulungsleiter von Jetter kannst Du vielleicht auch weiterhelfen. Also ich hab hier ein altes Viadukt, da ist jetzt eine Viadukt Software V3.33 drauf, läuft unter Dos 6.22.
So mein Problem: Wie bekomme ich die Folientastatur zum laufen? Angeblich sind dafür die Merker 201-250 reserviert, aber wie bilde ich die ab? 
Parallel dazu ist noch ein NT4 drauf mit der Jetlink Software, aber damit komme ich gar nicht klar, außer das ich die Karten testen kann, und sowohl die Viakeyboard sowie die Jetway laufen beide. 
Die Jetway Schnittstelle läuft auch unter DOS mit Sympas, kann die Steuerungen damit alle erreichen. Ach so, Steuerungen sind Pase-E+ V7.10 und Mikro V2.51. Kann ich unter Viadukt auch ansteuern, geht alles, nur die Folientastatur vom Viadukt will nicht - wie programmiert man die???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2011)

Morpheus05 schrieb:


> @whatisnesps
> Hallo, als Schulungsleiter von Jetter kannst Du vielleicht auch weiterhelfen. Also ich hab hier ein altes Viadukt, da ist jetzt eine Viadukt Software V3.33 drauf, läuft unter Dos 6.22.
> So mein Problem: Wie bekomme ich die Folientastatur zum laufen? Angeblich sind dafür die Merker 201-250 reserviert, aber wie bilde ich die ab?
> Parallel dazu ist noch ein NT4 drauf mit der Jetlink Software, aber damit komme ich gar nicht klar, außer das ich die Karten testen kann, und sowohl die Viakeyboard sowie die Jetway laufen beide.
> Die Jetway Schnittstelle läuft auch unter DOS mit Sympas, kann die Steuerungen damit alle erreichen. Ach so, Steuerungen sind Pase-E+ V7.10 und Mikro V2.51. Kann ich unter Viadukt auch ansteuern, geht alles, nur die Folientastatur vom Viadukt will nicht - wie programmiert man die???



Hallo Morpheus,
vlt. ist sinnvoll das du einen eigenen Thread erstellen würdest, so 
werden auch andere auf dein Problemm aufmerksam. 

Grus Helmut


----------

